# Monster Warsaw Grouper Caught



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

<DIV id=topstoryhead><H1>http://www.nwfdailynews.com/common/printer/view.php?db=nwfdn&id=18817</H1><H1>Anglers catch what could have been a world-record grouper</H1></DIV><DIV id=articlebyline>David Alderstein</DIV><DIV id=articledate>2009-07-10 14:26:02</DIV>

APALACHICOLA - It coulda been a world record.

It woulda been among the biggest groupers ever landed.

And it certainly shoulda been weighed.

Four men fishing out of Bay City Lodge the morning of June 25 landed a leviathan-size Warsaw grouper that arguably eclipsed the world record of 436 pounds, 12 ounces, set by Capt. Steve Haeusler, fishing out of Destin on Dec. 22, 1985.

Based on its length of 82 inches and girth of 66 inches, and using one of several conventional formulas designed to estimate weight, the grouper might have weighed about 446 pounds had anyone tried to ascertain its poundage.

"No, we didn't weigh it," said Billy Daniels, from Moody, Ala. "We wanted to go back out fishing."

The magnificent specimen was landed about 15 miles southeast of St. George Island, off the artificial reef made from remnants of the old Apalachicola Bridge.

Four men were aboard Daniels' 23-foot Polar Bay boat they had driven down from Birmingham on one of their twice-yearly trips to the legendary fish camp.

"This is about our third year," Daniels said. "The last week of June we come down to Bay City for seven or eight days."

The men, Daniels' son-in-law Clint Haley and friend Ken Debrick, both from Paola, Kan., son Shawn Daniels, from Stanley, Kan.; and Billy Daniels had come prepared to outsmart the giant-sized groupers that bedeviled them in the past.

The men had fretted how they kept getting their lines snagged in the reef.

"We kept getting hung up, do two cranks on the reel and it would stop, " Billy Daniels said. "We got back to Bay City and they told us, ?You're not getting hung up. You're feeding the groupers.'"

So Daniels studied how these huge reef fish would watch smaller fish snagged on a hook, and then snack on them as they struggled against the tug.

"This year I bought a real big pole just for that," Daniels said.

The crew outfitted the 100-pound rod, custom made in Texas, with an Okuma Titus Silver 50 Wide 2-Speed Trolling Reel, and 200-pound Momoi Diamond monofilament leader.

"It's one of the best lines you can buy," said Daniels, noting the line has a strength of up to twice that of stated line tests.

On the end was a 16/0 circle hook, among the largest, baited with croaker caught by Haley.

The crew got to the reef about 8 a.m., and got the anchor set about 8:20 a.m. They were ready.

"The day before we hooked another fish, my son fought the fish, and it had a 20-inch grouper unharmed in its mouth," Daniels said. "You put a really good tug on it and he tries to spit it out."

First to come up that Thursday morning was "a nice cobia." Shawn Daniels then caught a black snapper weighing about 10 pounds, with a different rod.

It was time for the big one.

Daniels said it took his son only about 15 minutes to bring the Warsaw to the surface from about 80 feet of water.

"When we saw that thing coming up, I thought ?My goodness, that can't be real,'" he said.

Daniels said the crew at first prepared to release their catch, thinking it was a goliath grouper, the so-called jewfish, which is a prohibited species.

"You can't keep those," Daniels said, recalling how he and his wife caught and released a 50-pound goliath grouper at Sikes Cut over Memorial Day weekend.

"But it's a completely different-looking fish," Daniels said. "(Warsaw) has a square tail and doesn't have a banded stripe."

Once they got over their amazement, the men took another 15 minutes to figure out how to get the enormous fish into the boat.

"We all got to a corner of the back of boat, and once we got his head on to the boat, the boat kind of leaned over and we backed up and pulled him back in," Daniels said. "There was no way we can lift him, we just had to slide him."

Whatever it was that attracted the attention of the Warsaw's appetite will never be known.

"The hook was in his lip but whatever was on there was gone," Daniels said. "We don't know."

With the fish crowding them on the 23-foot boat, the crew headed back to Bay City, and pulled in a little before 10:30 a.m.

"I went into the office and I said ?We got a problem. We have a fish we can't get out of the boat,'" Daniels said.

When Bay City manager Buddy Renfro went out to see it, he was flabbergasted.

"It had eight big old hooks in its mouth," Renfro said.

Renfro's son got a backhoe to lift the fish out of the boat, and then suspended it overhead as the men posed with their catch.

Unable to find a suitable scale, and unwilling to transport it to a second location to have it weighed, the men proceeded to clean it right on the Bay City dock.

"It took about three-and-a-half hours," Daniels said. "There was about 20 people who came over and looked at it."

The fish yielded six five-gallon buckets of filleted meat, which was then vacuum-packed.

A vice president of engineering for Precision Husky, a Leeds, Ala., firm that specializes in building heavy equipment, Daniels was off the next week to Vancouver, British Columbia.

It was estimated that the fish was about 25 years old.

Bay City owner Jimmy Mosconis, who was out fishing the morning the fish came in, said in 35 years as the fish camp's owner he had never seen a fish that was remotely close to the size of the Warsaw.

Haeusler, the world record holder, said he heard rumors of a Louisiana fish that may have rivaled that state's 359-pound record, and of the Bay City catch. He said he didn't recall the dimensions of his 436-pound record breaker, but that "when it laid in the back of a pickup, it filled it up."

"I wish they had weighed it," he said. "That's a pretty good fish right there."


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! What a story. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats a whopper.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.apalachtimes.com/sports/daniels-7208-bay-fishing.html


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

S-T-U-D..


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

update on this story,,,,,and I think there was another thread with a rather lenghty debate about the fish

but I couldn't find that thread so I bumped this one

the Alabama Game and Fish requested a sample of the fish from the Alabama anglers and that was sent to the FWC, who then had the fish filet DNA tested

and the tickets were issued for the illegal goliath grouper

http://www.apalachtimes.com/articles/alabama-7752-fined-grouper.html<H1 class=marginMidSide>Alabama man fined for grouper mix-up</H1><DIV class="subhead marginMidSide"><H2></H2></DIV><DIV class="articledate marginMidSide">November 25, 2009 9:40 AM</DIV><DIV id=v_player></DIV><DIV class="byline marginMidSide">By David Adlerstein </DIV><DIV class="source marginMidSide"></DIV><DIV class="newstext marginMidSide">

An Alabama man?s pride in hauling in what he and three fishing buddies thought was a near-record size grouper off St. George Island last summer has turned into prosecution.

Billy Daniels, 51, of Moody, Ala., agreed Nov. 18 to a deferred prosecution deal with the State Attorney?s office in Apalachicola after a three-month state investigation revealed the fish ? 82? long and 66? around - was not a Warsaw grouper, as Daniels and his crew believed.

Instead, DNA testing ordered by the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission determined from frozen meat samples that it was a goliath grouper, a species protected by both state and federal laws.

After reviewing the test results with FWC investigator Eric Johnston, assistant state attorney Jarred Patterson agreed to charge Daniels, who captained the boat, with a second degree misdemeanor, possession of goliath grouper, which can be punishable by as much as 60 days in jail and a $500 fine.

Daniels was cited rather than his son, Shawn, who caught the fish, because as captain he is responsible for the fish being landed, Johnston said.

The deferred prosecution agreement calls for Daniels to be fined $150, which Patterson said was typically sought with first offenses. In addition, Daniels agreed to donate $150 to the state?s Wildlife Alert Reward program, which offers cash incentives for reporting to FWC those in possible violation of fish and wildlife laws, or boating under the influence of alcohol.

The agreement spells out the misdemeanor charge will be dismissed after 90 days, assuming Daniels is not charged with other fish or wildlife law violations in Florida. ?As long as he keeps his nose clean and has no violations, at the end of the probationary period the charges will be dropped,? said Johnston.

The investigator said given Daniels? cooperation, and no demonstrated intent to break the law, he and the prosecutor had no interest in pursuing further charges.

?I never had an ounce of trouble with him,? said Johnston. ?He could have told me that he didn?t have any fish and there?s nothing I could have done about it. He has never been anything but cooperative.?

Instead, Daniels provided an Alabama Department of Natural Resources officer with a three-pound plastic bag of frozen fillet from the enormous fish, caught June 25 on an artificial reef about 15 miles southeast of St. George Island.

Daniels and his crew filleted the grouper on the dock of Bay City Lodge, but didn?t have equipment to weigh it, so instead used a conventional formula to estimate it at about 446 pounds.

Had it been a Warsaw, it would have rivaled the world record of 436 pounds, 12 ounces, set by Capt. Steve Haeusler, fishing out of Destin on Dec. 22, 1985.

The largest goliath grouper ever landed in Florida was a 680-pounder caught off Fernandina Beach in 1961, about three decades before the federal ban was put in place.

No sooner had a photograph of Daniels? remarkable catch run in the Apalachicola Times that some careful observers began questioning whether the crew had mistakenly snared a goliath grouper, the so-called jewfish, thinking it was a Warsaw. The FWC agreed to investigate.

?He said he keeps Vic Dunaway?s fish identification book on his boat,? Johnston said. ?He said he?s caught goliath grouper before and let them go and he understood the rule. He just made a mistake.?

After receiving the sample from the Alabama DNR officer, Johnston had it sent to FWC?s laboratory in St. Petersburg. Forensic biologist Hector Cruz Lopez conducted the testing by comparing the DNA test results of Daniels? fish against confirmed DNA profiles of goliath, Warsaw and three other types of grouper.

?You need to be sure of what you?re catching and what you?re bringing in,? said Johnston. ?Know the laws. Know what?s legal and illegal.?

Goliath grouper numbers dropped sharply in the 1970s and 1980s because of overfishing. The species has been protected in Florida waters since 1990.

Experienced offshore anglers say Warsaw grouper are usually found in 300 to 400 feet of water. Goliath grouper are typically found in more shallow coastal waters.</DIV>

<INPUT id=realstory value="Alabama man fined for grouper mix-up" type=hidden>


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I remember the thread from the picture of it hanging...

What is a shame is that even the authorities didn't know what kind of Grouper it was until DNA testing was done. 

Remember to take your DNA testing kits with you when out fishing.

I know...I know..if you don't know...let it go:banghead


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

What i find funny (or unfortunate) about this story is they DNA tested a fishfor a $150 ticket when they won't DNA test old rape kits to help find rapists because its too expensive.:boo


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I caught 1 about that big on a skrimp at 3 mileoke:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

That was fer sure a monster....I wonder how big a croaker it was????:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (12/16/2009)*What i find funny (or unfortunate) about this story is they DNA tested a fishfor a $150 ticket when they won't DNA test old rape kits to help find rapists because its too expensive.:boo


Isn't that the truth...they need to be ashamed of themselves.


----------

